# Dog pee on ceramic tile...



## yellowkat (Apr 30, 2011)

I know the title seems stupid, its not hard to clean it up if its recent. But, my boyfriend and I are moving into his parents basement/out of his 9x10 room because his sister is moving out, YAY more space! 

One of the many problems with the basement though is that his sister owned a small dog, and it peed and pooped on the basement floor for years now, and she never cleaned it up, she would let it sit there for months and months. It just got to a point of disgusting you only see on those animal horder shows. Ok, maybe not THAT bad, but you get where I'm going.

I'm not sure what she had cleaned it with in the past but since this has been going on for over 3 years, even though she has tried to clean it, you can smell the stench from upstairs whenever you walk by the door. Its the worst. 

So I'm wondering what might be my best option in getting rid of the smell. I was thinking I'd mop/scrub with pinesol but I'm really not sure, if it would only cover up the smell or if it would really get rid of it. Maybe bleach but there are no windows down there and it really makes me wonder if that is such a good idea being trapped with it.

Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, if I were said sister parents, I'd take her down stairs and rub her cute little nose in the offending oder spots... but I'm not really know as being the most sensitive person.

I'd suggest going to a pet store and asking them for a pet urine neutralizer. Cleaning alone will only temporaly take care of the oder. What type of floor covering is in the pet fragrant basement?


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2011)

You haven,t moved out yet?


----------



## DIYMom (May 2, 2011)

Vinegar is cheap and helps neutralize smells.


----------



## DIYHomeDesign (May 9, 2011)

There are enzymatic cleaners sold at pet stores that you'll need to get. That's pretty much the only thing that'll get the smell out. You might need to borrow a black light from someone--that will help you see where the urine spots actually are.

Good luck!


----------



## housediy (Aug 30, 2011)

DIYHomeDesign said:


> There are enzymatic cleaners sold at pet stores that you'll need to get. That's pretty much the only thing that'll get the smell out. You might need to borrow a black light from someone--that will help you see where the urine spots actually are.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the question and the replies, I needed it. My elderly canine companion urinated on our tile floor in the bathroom. Although, I thought I got it up, I know it still seeped into the grout.  I ended up calling the professionals such as the NYC plumbing people. It was expensive and I don't know if they did a better job than I did. I am going to try the vinegar idea.


----------



## RD55 (Aug 30, 2011)

i would mop with whatever you can, like you originally stated. and if that doesn't work, i would take further steps and go to the pet store to get something specialized for that


----------



## kzhen8 (Sep 1, 2011)

Since I have a puppy and have wooden floors, we use this spray that is geared towards to removing the pee scent and stains. I believe that's the only way you can get rid of that, all you have to do is let it soak in. You can find it at any pet store and ask for a strong pee odor remover and it'll do the trick! Good luck. If the smell still doesn't go away, try using lysol wipes, it won't stink up the house too.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 21, 2012)

A very hot steam cleaner is a good start.  Carpet guys can do this for you.  Once the water is removed, THEN you can try all the other options.

I saw a carpet guy use his cleaning wand to melt years of tobacco stains of walls in a remodel.  It worked amazingly well.  Since we were replacing the carpeting, we just let the water run down the walls into the cruddy carpet.  Then we removed the carpet, seals the walls, and repainted.  You would never have know there was a smoker in the house for 15 years!

Maybe this approach could work for pet odors too?


----------



## 1stTimeDIY (Nov 16, 2013)

There is a product called anti icky poo. It's one of the enzyme cleansers but I swear by this one.  It is pricy but a little goes a very long way.


----------



## Honest_Nigerian (Nov 17, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but it is almost too funny to be for real. I think the b/f's parents are brilliant. 
Maybe they have a conspiracy so they can get their house back?
BTW - with a screen name of "yellowkat" I wonder what "the rest of the story" is.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2013)

With a name like that I had to look it up.http://antiickypoo.ca/


----------



## 1stTimeDIY (Nov 21, 2013)

I could probably do a testimonial for the Antiickypoo.  I have done animal shelter work, as well as vet tech work.  I was recommended this product when I had a doberman with a brain tumor ( unknown at the time)  who urinated and defecated all over my home.   Its AMAZING you can even inject it into carpets and couches to remove the smell. I had a friend who had boots that had been peed on by an intact male cat sever years earlier. he ended up keeping them in a sealed bag in his closet for a few years. One treatment of the product and the smell was gone.   On the bottle it even says you can use it to remove the smell of decomposing bodies..... im assuming its been used in crime scene clean ups and not by some crazy person who wrote in " hey your product is great for keeping dead bodies in my closet"


----------



## williegross (May 26, 2014)

Best pet odor removal products for dog is very effect for removing urine smell. IT is safer and easy to use rather than vacuum cleaner. read more at http://www.fetch4pets.com/Best-Pet-Odor-Removal-Products-for-Dog.php


----------



## slownsteady (May 26, 2014)

Probably the enzyme cleaners are best , especially for large areas. You can also use a 50/50 mix of baking soda and peroxide for small spots. Also works to de-skunkify a pet.


----------



## SirJD2424 (Jul 18, 2014)

I use PEE-B-GONE! I have four little dogs and sometimes miss the potty pad. It gets in the grout. My house doesn't smell.


----------



## zannej (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll have to take a look at the anti-ickypoo. My mother's dog recently peed right in the threshold of my room (and its carpet).


----------



## Archena (Oct 2, 2014)

So, did any of that work?


----------

